# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  May 2012 ABO/NCLE Exam

## OPTI_

Has anyone (ABO or NCLE) who took the May 2012 Exam seen a change in their status from pending to active on the website?

http://www.abo-ncle.org/certificationlogin/

Apparently a change from "pending" to "active" indicates passing the exam!

----------


## GAgal

This is correct..I'm assuming congratulations are in order!

----------


## mybecerra

Still waiting .... not patiently.... keep me posted

----------


## OPTI_

I know... it takes sooooooooooo long. Scoring for the entrance exam for optometry school which is for more complicated takes 2-3 weeks. These people take so long :/

----------


## mybecerra

Because they know they can.... if anybodys status updates please let us know.... thanks....

----------


## erwoks

I took the ABO-Advance on May 2012, I'm still waiting for the result. I'm really positive to pass that exam.

----------


## mybecerra

anybody out there results yet????????? may 2012 abo ncle........... anybody

----------


## OPTI_

> anybody out there results yet????????? may 2012 abo ncle........... anybody


Called the other day.. they said "It will take a minimum of 7 weeks and it's only been 4 weeks so far." They didn't seem too friendly either.

----------


## Judy Canty

Not unlike a patient who calls after 4 working days when told the job will take 7?

----------


## Wes

> Called the other day.. they said "It will take a minimum of 7 weeks and it's only been 4 weeks so far." They didn't seem too friendly either.


Probably because they get 100+ calls a day asking about the results, despite the fact that they gave advance notification that results will post within 8 weeks of exam completion.

----------


## OPTI_

> Probably because they get 100+ calls a day asking about the results, despite the fact that they gave advance notification that results will post within 8 weeks of exam completion.


Thanks for attacking me everyone. Felt real great.

I just wanted an update. Also, when I took the exam I was told by the people at the testing facility 4-6 weeks. So it's strange how that turned into a MIN of 7weeks. I wont post anymore. Obviously, some people are just on here to bring other people down.

----------


## Judy Canty

No one is attacking you any more than the ABO folks are witholding your test results.  Some things just take time.

----------


## Wes

That was hardly an attack.  It was an explanation for why the staff might get exasperated. How much do you suppose the results are delayed by having the staff constantly answering the phone rather than perform their assigned duties?

----------


## OPTI_

> That was hardly an attack.  It was an explanation for why the staff might get exasperated. How much do you suppose the results are delayed by having the staff constantly answering the phone rather than perform their assigned duties?


I'm not sure what duties they have. Entrance exams for pharmacy, med, optometry, etc which are much more advanced in grading systems are taken by more people are scored in 2-3 weeks tops.

----------


## Wes

> I'm not sure what duties they have. Entrance exams for pharmacy, med, optometry, etc which are much more advanced in grading systems are taken by more people are scored in 2-3 weeks tops.


All of the formally trained professionals taking the exams you mentioned have similar training and education.   That's hardly the case for those sitting for the NOCE and CLRE.  Some have a AS/AAS and others were selling shoes the week prior.  Most fall somewhere in between.  This disparity in background makes it much more difficult to create a defensible exam.  It also makes it harder to score which can take longer.

----------


## 4eyes526

I feel for you Opti.  I too am waiting for my results.  We were told 4-6 weeks, so I understand that if you were told on the phone 7 weeks - that is unacceptable.  I also surely hope that the receptionist isnt the one grading our tests.  Also, in my humble opinion, a test is a test no matter who is taking it.  I don't understand the logic that the ABO would be delayed due to a person's background.  (As this was not part of the criteria to be considered for my grade.)

----------


## Wes

> I feel for you Opti.  I too am waiting for my results.  We were told 4-6 weeks, so I understand that if you were told on the phone 7 weeks - that is unacceptable.  I also surely hope that the receptionist isnt the one grading our tests.  Also, in my humble opinion, a test is a test no matter who is taking it.  I don't understand the logic that the ABO would be delayed due to a person's background.  (As this was not part of the criteria to be considered for my grade.)


Professional Examination Services grades the exam.  The staff is responsible for processing and posting the grades.
What do you know about legally defensible psychometric testing?  I have posted about this numerous times on these forums.  Perhaps this is a case of you "not knowing what you don't know".

----------


## 4eyes526

Wes, I think you are way overthinking this test.  Opti, good luck.  Cheers.

----------


## Wes

Not really.  If you'd like to know a little more, check out this thread from a couple months ago.  http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...801#post418801

----------


## junebuggy

They must be updating the website, I haven't been able to log in all day. I have an iPhone riding on this LOL.

----------


## OPTI_

> I feel for you Opti.  I too am waiting for my results.  We were told 4-6 weeks, so I understand that if you were told on the phone 7 weeks - that is unacceptable.  I also surely hope that the receptionist isnt the one grading our tests.  Also, in my humble opinion, a test is a test no matter who is taking it.  I don't understand the logic that the ABO would be delayed due to a person's background.  (As this was not part of the criteria to be considered for my grade.)


 :Wink: I agree. I'm happy someone gets what I am talking about. Good luck to you too!

----------


## erwoks

Wow! I've been trying to log in since yesterday, but of no avail. Hopefully, they will give us the result this week. I'm just so excited to know the result.

----------


## OPTI_

> Wow! I've been trying to log in since yesterday, but of no avail. Hopefully, they will give us the result this week. I'm just so excited to know the result.


I noticed an issue with logging on the other week also and it came back up the next day. Perhaps this time it's the real deal! lol

----------


## kalkan

Impatiently waiting as well also told 4-6 weeks hopefully not being able to log in means they are updating statuses! Good luck everyone!

----------


## ampeyes

I have not received my results yet I was wondering if anyone has as of yet ugh its july 4th

----------


## junebuggy

Nothing. In fact the whole ABO site was down earlier this week. 

Too bad they didn't have a toll free number you could call. Type in your state code and last 4 digits of your SS number. Either "you passed" or "better luck next time"

----------


## OPTI_

> I have not received my results yet I was wondering if anyone has as of yet ugh its july 4th


I honestly don't see how it can take this long, UNLESS they get all the test forms, *put them away*, then start working on them a week or two before they get sent out. Test scores for pharm, med, etc schools come out 2-3 weeks after you take them... and those tests are taken by MANY more people and have much more complicated grading systems.

----------


## kalkan

I know it is so frustrating the abo site has been down for a week and a half and nothing in the mail but ot has to be soon I would imagine it has been almost 6 1/2 Weeks!

----------


## Judy Canty

> Nothing. In fact the whole ABO site was down earlier this week. 
> 
> Too bad they didn't have a toll free number you could call. Type in your state code and last 4 digits of your SS number. Either "you passed" or "better luck next time"


The timing for the ABO-NCLE couldn't have been worse.  They are located in Northern Virginia where the power has been out for a large segment of the area since severe storms last Friday night.  A little more patience can't hurt.

----------


## mybecerra

Happy 4 th everybody.... I too am waiting in ca..... I think it is totally uncalled for there is no way scantron forms can tale this long... what did we pay 225 dollars for???

----------


## ampeyes

> Has anyone (ABO or NCLE) who took the May 2012 Exam seen a change in their status from pending to active on the website?
> 
> http://www.abo-ncle.org/certificationlogin/
> 
> Apparently a change from "pending" to "active" indicates passing the exam!


I can't even log in anymore does that mean i failed?

----------


## junebuggy

No that particular page is undergoing maintenance. Hold tight, everyone!

----------


## OPTI_

> No that particular page is undergoing maintenance. Hold tight, everyone!


Update: Scores are expected to be sent out next week from NY.

----------


## RonnieG

*Ugh no news yet. I'm getting anxious. Not sure if I did good or bad*

----------


## mybecerra

Anybody? Anything yet? I'm in ca , hope to hear someone on east coast got it in their mail today.......

----------


## OPTI_

> Anybody? Anything yet? I'm in ca , hope to hear someone on east coast got it in their mail today.......


This is getting ridiculous now. I mean seriously, scantron exam, it can't take THIS long to grade.

----------


## pantera1975

I called ABO today and I was told test results will be mailed out this week. I hope they do.

----------


## mybecerra

You mean they are STILL not out..... this is so stupid..... I mean really... Sunday will be 8 weeks

----------


## junebuggy

Last night I dreamed that they had lost my test, and that I was welcome to retake at no additional charge. My daughter got her AP scores yesterday, hope we all have a nice Friday the 13th.

----------


## Rainstorm

No results in my mail today (Monday the 16th) and the site is still "undergoing maintenance".  I can only assume they're still trying to figure out how I could have possibly received such an abyssmal score.  LOL!

----------


## mybecerra

They have had their 6 to 8 weeks now.... still nothing??? Has anyone spoke to them... how much more time do they want us to wait

----------


## Judy Canty

Good grief, you're all starting to sound like the patients you complain about.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/derecho-sto...ry?id=16696593

I worked up there all of last week. The cleanup continues and some services are just coming back.  The ABO-NCLE offices are in Northern VA.

----------


## Diane

> Good grief, you're all starting to sound like the patients you complain about.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/derecho-sto...ry?id=16696593
> 
> I worked up there all of last week. The cleanup continues and some services are just coming back. The ABO-NCLE offices are in Northern VA.


Judy, I think they are just sitting by their mailboxes, and not watching/listening to the news.  It was terrible up there.  I spoke to one of the staff members on Friday.  Be patient, ladies and gentlemen.

Diane

----------


## Wes

> Good grief, you're all starting to sound like the patients you complain about.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/derecho-sto...ry?id=16696593
> 
> I worked up there all of last week. The cleanup continues and some services are just coming back.  The ABO-NCLE offices are in Northern VA.





> Judy, I think they are just sitting by their mailboxes, and not watching/listening to the news.  It was terrible up there.  I spoke to one of the staff members on Friday.  Be patient, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Diane


My parents' phone and electricity were both out for over a week.  They bought a generator because it was taking so long to repair the damage.

----------


## erwoks

There are circumstances that beyond our control. I really believe that there's a valid reason why the results are delayed or not mailed out yet.
It's a learning experience, I learned to* "WAIT",* waiting is good it helps me to develop *PATIENCE*. Guys, I feel sorry for the delay. You know, if ever they will send the results
I'll be one of those who will receive late for Guam/ Saipan is just a distant away from the Mainland. God bless us all. :Smile:

----------


## OPTI_

Scores were sent out from NY on Sunday July 15th. Check your mail, and good luck! For whoever does get there score, any word of if there was a curve and if so how much this year. Best of luck!

----------


## ampeyes

Today is JULY 19, 2012 ughh no scores yet, anybody?

----------


## Rainstorm

Nothing in the mail yesterday, and the certification link on their site is still down... If only the ABO-NCLE could update their website in a way where they could post information as to why things are taking so long or when to expect the results....WAIT!!! they can!!.....but... they're not...hmmmm.  I bet they could avoid A LOT of phone calls that way.

----------


## hemicuda

Hello. For those of you in CA. I just got off the phone with ABO office. NY. received theirs this week. CA. is on the way. Should receive next week.
Good luck to everyone.

----------


## ToniW

Hey guys - im in NY - JUST got results in the mail finally! Passed here - good luck to you all!!!!!!

----------


## The-Sleuth

Waiting for the mail to arrive before I go to work. Hopefully my results, good or bad, are in the mail today. Oh and btw, I think that the storm excuse is a poor excuse for the delay. The storm didn't take place until July 1st. The scores could have easily been graded and sent out long before July 1st. I was actually told when I took my exam that the results would be showing up online before we got them in the mail. For two weeks now it's been saying...

"*The portal is currently undergoing maintenance.**
Please check back soon.*"

I know certain people won't agree, but I think this is ridiculous for this to take this long. This is 2012. I could understand it taking this long if it was 1982.

----------


## OPTI_

For those who got scores, was there a curve and if so how much? Good luck everyone!

----------


## Rainstorm

Results in mail today!  Ohio.

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

> For those who got scores, was there a curve and if so how much? Good luck everyone!


Passed both ABO and NCLE

Mine had 5pt curve for ABO and 7 pt for NCLE. 

Results came in yesterday.

----------


## callred2010

From Ft Stewart GA passed!!!!!!!!!

----------


## junebuggy

Finally legit in WI!!!!

----------


## Wes

> Passed both ABO and NCLE
> 
> Mine had 5pt curve for ABO and 7 pt for NCLE. 
> 
> Results came in yesterday.


 Congrats 
When I got my results there was no information about any curve.  Was it on yours, or did you call and ask?




> From Ft Stewart GA passed!!!!!!!!!


Congrats 
Hey, are you affiliated with the military? 




> Finally legit in WI!!!!


Congrats.

----------


## callred2010

> Congrats 
> When I got my results there was no information about any curve.  Was it on yours, or did you call and ask?
> 
> Congrats 
> Hey, are you affiliated with the military? 
> 
> 
> Congrats.


Yes both my dad and husband are in the army

----------


## Wes

Cool.  I'm a civvie in the DODs  "Optical Fabrication Enterprise".

----------


## The-Sleuth

After almost nine weeks, they finally arrived this morning. I passed both of my exams! ABO and NCLE. I'm now a dual certfied optician! Woohoo!  :Dance:

----------


## Wes

> After almost nine weeks, they finally arrived this morning. I passed both of my exams! ABO and NCLE. I'm now a dual certfied optician! Woohoo!


Congrats.  You're not going to stop at that are you?
The Advanced and Master certifications are out there.

----------


## phantom

I am in Palm Beach county FL and took the NCLE in Ft Lauderdale on May 20.  Just got the results yesterday.  Passed with an 88!!!!!!!!!!  Has anyone taken the "virtual" State board exam yet?

----------


## Diane

> Passed both ABO and NCLE
> 
> Mine had 5pt curve for ABO and 7 pt for NCLE. 
> 
> Results came in yesterday.


Congratulations to you.  You must be as you name implies, and studied hard.

Diane

----------


## Diane

> From Ft Stewart GA passed!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations, on to Georgia Licensure.  

Diane

----------


## Diane

> After almost nine weeks, they finally arrived this morning. I passed both of my exams! ABO and NCLE. I'm now a dual certfied optician! Woohoo!


Congratulations to you.

Diane

----------


## Diane

> I am in Palm Beach county FL and took the NCLE in Ft Lauderdale on May 20. Just got the results yesterday. Passed with an 88!!!!!!!!!! Has anyone taken the "virtual" State board exam yet?


Congratulations to you.

Diane

----------


## The-Sleuth

> Congrats. You're not going to stop at that are you?
> The Advanced and Master certifications are out there.


LOL That's almost exactly what my manager said after I showed him my results. Probably, but not right away. LOL




> Congratulations to you.
> 
> Diane


Thanks :D

----------


## kalkan

I passed 88% with scale score of 91 very happy!

----------


## RonnieG

Anybody in TX get their results yet?

----------


## 4eyes526

Passed my ABO in Ohio.  Finally, the waiting is over!!!!   :Bounce:

----------


## OPTI_

> Anybody in TX get their results yet?


Passed! Feels great. For those of you who didn't, keep at it, and consider changing your study techniques.

----------


## RonnieG

Passed in TX!!!!! Got an 80%!!Woohooo!  :Wavespin:

----------


## MakeOptics

The abacus broke, and then when they finally tabulated all the results they rushed the figures to the stone mason who diligently scribed them onto the granite blocks that should be arriving first class donkey mail within 8 weeks to 10 years plus or minus a decade.

Storm or no storm year after year it's the same issue.

----------


## becc971

anyone who did well on the NCLE have any studying tips??  We are in talks with our boss about taking this certification as well ... any and all kind advice would be appreciated  :Cool:  also, if anyone knows where to get some inexpensive study materials, i am but a poor optician/bartender and those pesky student loans just keep wanting to be paid, jerks.

----------


## wmcdonald

> The abacus broke, and then when they finally tabulated all the results they rushed the figures to the stone mason who diligently scribed them onto the granite blocks that should be arriving first class donkey mail within 8 weeks to 10 years plus or minus a decade.
> 
> Storm or no storm year after year it's the same issue.


You will see some changes in the next cycle, I hope. I understand ABO/NCLE is going to a new testing organization, and it will be computerized, so results will probably be automatic and immediate. Lets hope it works well. You are correct, this has taken far too long. I am afraid the new test will be more costly, but it will alleviate this constant poor service from the previous testing agency.

----------


## gmc

> You will see some changes in the next cycle, I hope. I understand ABO/NCLE is going to a new testing organization, and it will be computerized, so results will probably be automatic and immediate. Lets hope it works well. You are correct, this has taken far too long. I am afraid the new test will be more costly, but it will alleviate this constant poor service from the previous testing agency.


I agree. They raised the cost this year from $150.00 to $225.00, an increase of 50% so I'm not sure an additional increase is warranted.

When Florida went from a test plus a hands on practical to a computerized testing format, the cost dropped substantially.

----------


## jclee4

For all who passed the Ncle what material did you use? Would love to know what I should study. :Smile:

----------

